# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Ngritja dhe rënia e meritokracisë europiane. Ivan Krastevi zbulon sekretin e populizmit

## Neteorm

Duhet të jetë e qartë se meritokracia  një sistem në të cilin më të talentuarit dhe të aftët, më të arsimuarit, ata që marrin rezultate më të larta në provime, janë vendosur në pozicione udhëheqëse  është më e mirë se sa plutokracia, gerontokracia, aristokracia, dhe ndoshta, edhe sundimi i shumicës, demokracia. Por elitat meritokratike të Europës nuk urrehen thjeshtë për shkak të fanatizmit të marrë apo konfuzionit të njerëzve të zakonshëm. Ajo që i bën meritokratët kaq të padurueshëm për kritikët e tyre nuk është aq shumë suksesi, sesa këmbëngulja e tyre që ia kanë dalë mbanë për shkak se kanë punuar më shumë se të tjerët, sepse ndodhi që të ishin më të kualifikuar se të tjerët, dhe sepse ata kaluan testet në të cilët të tjerët dështuan.

Nga Ivan Krastev

Kur nuk e kupton dot përse njerëzit sillen në një mënyrë të caktuar, gjëja më e kollajtë që mund të bësh, është që të bindësh veten se njerëzit nuk e dinë se çpo bëjnë. Këtë kanë bërë udhëheqësit europianë të politikës, biznesit dhe medias, në përgjigje të valës populiste që ka përfshirë kontinentin. Ata janë të tronditur, që shumë prej bashkatdhetarëve të tyre po votojnë për demagogë të papërgjegjshëm. Ata e kanë të vështirë të kuptojnë burimet e zemërimit ndaj elitave meritokratike, që mishërohen më së miri prej nëpunësve civilë të mirëarsimuar dhe kommetentë, në Bruksel.

Përse ka kaq pakënaqësi ndaj klasave që kanë kaluar provimin, në një kohë kur kompleksiteti i botës, sugjeron që ato u nevojiten më shumë se kurrë njerëzve? Përse njerëzit që punojnë shumë, me qëllim që fëmijët e tyre të diplomohen në universitetet më të mirë të botës, refuzojnë tu besojnë atyre që janë diplomuar tashmë në këto universitete? Si është e mundur që dikush mund të bjerë dakord me Michael Grove, politikanin pro Brexit, i cili ka thënë se njerëzve u ka ardhur në majë të hundës nga ekspertët?

Duhet të jetë e qartë se meritokracia  një sistem në të cilin më të talentuarit dhe të aftët, më të arsimuarit, ata që marrin rezultate më të larta në provime, janë vendosur në pozicione udhëheqëse  është më e mirë se sa plutokracia, gerontokracia, aristokracia, dhe ndoshta, edhe sundimi i shumicës, demokracia.

Por elitat meritokratike të Europës nuk urrehen thjeshtë për shkak të fanatizmit të marrë apo konfuzionit të njerëzve të zakonshëm.

Michael Young, sociologu britanik i cili në mesin e shekullit që kaloi pagëzoi termin meritokraci, nuk do të habitej nga kthesa e ngjarjeve. Ai ishte i pari që shpjegoi se, ndonëse meritokracia mund të tingëllojë e mirë për shumicën e njerëzve, një shoqëri meritokratike do të ishte një katastrofë. Do të krijonte një shoqëri fitimtarësh egoistë dhe arrogantë, dhe humbësish të zemëruar e të dëshpëruar. Triumfi i meritokracisë, sipas Young, do të shpinte në nëj humbje të komunitetit politik. Ajo që i bën meritokratët kaq të padurueshëm për kritikët e tyre nuk është aq shumë suksesi, sesa këmbëngulja e tyre që ia kanë dalë mbanë për shkak se kanë punuar më shumë se të tjerët, sepse ndodhi që të ishin më të kualifikuar se të tjerët, dhe sepse ata kaluan testet në të cilët të tjerët dështuan.

Paradoksi i krizës aktuale politike në Europë, i ka rrënjët në faktin që elitat e Brukselit fajësohen për po të njëjtat arsye, për të cilat ato vlerësojnë veten: kozmopolitanizmi i tyre, rezistenca e tyre ndaj presionit të publikut dhe lëvizshmëria e tyre.

Në Europë, elita meritokratike është një elitë mercenare, jo shumë ndryshe nga futbollistët më të mirë që shiten e blihen nga klubet më të mirë nëpër kontinent. Bankierë të suksesshëm holandezë lëvizin në Londër; burokratë të aftë gjermanë shkojnë në Bruksel. Institucionet dhe bankat europiane, ashtu si klubet e futbollit, shpenzojnë sasi kolosale parash për të blerë lojtarët më të mirë.

Zakonisht, ky sistem nënkupton fitore në fushë, në sallën e bordit qendror të bankës.

Po çfarë ndodh kur këto ekipe nisin të humbasin, apo ekonomia ngadalëson? Tifozët i braktisin. Kjo sepse nuk ka një marrëdhënie, që të lidhë lojtarët dhe tifozët e tyre, përtej festimit të fitoreve. Ata nuk vijnë nga e njëjta lagje. Ata nuk kanë miq të përbashkët, apo kujtime të përbashkëta. Shumë prej lojtarëve nuk janë as nga të njëjtët shtete si ekipet e tyre. Mund të admirosh yjet e paguar, por nuk ke arsye të të vijë keq për ta.

Në sytë e elitave meritokratike, suksesi i tyre jashtë vendeve të tyre është provë e talentit, por në sytë e shumë njerëzve, vetë kjo lëvizshmëri është arsye për të mos u besuar.

Njerëzit u besojnë udhëheqësve të tyre, jo vetëm për shkak të aftësisë së tyre, por edhe për shkak të kurajës dhe angazhimit, dhe për shkak se besojnë që udhëheqësit e tyre do të qëndrojnë aty në kohëra krizash, dhe nuk do të rendin drejt helikopterit, duke dalë nga dera e emergjencës. Paradoksalisht, janë aftësitë e konvertueshme të elitave të sotme, fakti që janë njësoj të afta të drejtojnë një bankë në Bullgari apo Bangladesh, apo të japin leksione në Athinë ose Tokio, që i bën njerëzit kaq dyshues ndaj tyre. Njerëzit kanë frikë se në kohëra telashesh, meritokratët do të zgjedhin të largohen, në vend se të ndajnë koston e qëndrimit.

Atëherë, nuk duhet të habitemi, që është besnikëria  domethënë besnikëria e pakushtëzuar ndaj grupeve etnike, fetare apo shoqërore  që qëndron në zemër të joshjes prej populizmit në Europë. Populistët u premtojnë njerëzve që të mos i gjykojnë bazuar vetëm në meritat. Ata premtojnë solidaritet, por jo domosdoshmërisht drejtësi.

Nryshe nga një shekull më parë, udhëheqësit e sotëm popullorë nuk janë të interesuar në shtetëzimin e industrive. Në vend të kësaj, ata premtojnë që të shtetëzojnë elitat. Ata nuk premtojnë të shpëtojnë popujt, por të qëndrojnë me ta. Ata premtojnë që të rivendosin kufijtë kombëtarë dhe ideologjikë, që globalizimi i fshiu. Shkurt, ajo që u premtojnë populistët votuesve të tyre nuk është aftësia, por afrimiteti. Ata premtojnë të rivendosin lidhjen mes elitave dhe popujve. Dhe shumëkush në Europë e sheh si shumë joshës këtë premtim.

Filozofi amerikan, John Rauls foli për shumë liberalë kur argumentoi se të jesh humbës në një shoqëri meritokratike, nuk ishte aq e dhimbshme, sa të jesh një humbës në një shoqëri haptaz të padrejtë. Sipas konceptit të tij, drejtësia e lojës do të ripajtonte njerëzit me dështimin. Sot, duket sikur filozofi i madh e ka patur gabim. NYT  Në shqip nga www.bota.al

----------

Ciarli (04-08-2017),rromanoku (23-01-2017),SERAFIM DILO (22-01-2017)

----------

